# I like the way it looks on you



## ummm

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas dire: "I like how it looks on you!" (the "it" pertaining to a shirt)
mon essai: "J'adore cela l'air de toi"
Vos commentaires sont les bienvenus!


----------



## FRENFR

Ca te va très bien.


----------



## mirifica

Bonjour, ummm

Je l'aime bien sur toi.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Si quelqu'un me demandait pourquoi je porte tout le temps des chandails en hiver, je lui répondrais à peu près comme la phrase en titre : "Because I like the way they look on me." Qu'est-ce que je pourrais dire en français ? Parce que je m'aime en chandail ? Parce que les chandails me plaisent ? Que diriez-vous spontanément ?


----------



## Itisi

Parce que je trouve qu'ils me vont bien.


----------



## VanOo

L'expression la plus proche est probablement "quelque chose va bien à quelqu'un".

Je dirais donc "parce que je trouve que ça me va bien".


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Itisi et VanOo. Il me vient aussi en anglais : "Because I like the way I look in them / because I think I look good in sweaters." C'est drôle. Plus j'y pense et plus il me vient d'autres phrases en anglais qui veulent toutes dire à peu près la même chose.


----------



## Nicomon

Je pense comme tout le mode que « quelque chose va bien » est l'expression la plus proche.

Sinon, il y aurait peut-être :  
_Parce que je trouve qu'ils me donnent fière allure 
Parce que je trouve que je parais bien, avec un chandail. 
Parce que je me trouve beau, avec un chandail. 

_


----------



## Souxie

Nicomon said:


> _Parce que je me trouve beau, avec un chandail. _


Parfaitement. 
Parce que je me trouve beau en chandail. Et parce que je me trouve beau avec ce chandail.
(Ps: on dit plutôt gilet ou pull, par chez nous).


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico et Souxie pour ces propositions.


----------



## janpol

... parce que ça te donne un look d'enfer !


----------



## Nicomon

J'aime bien ce dernier ajout de janpol.

_Parce que (je trouve que) ça me donne de la gueule._


> FAMILIER – Allure globale d’une personne, aspect d’une chose.


 Je précise que c'est en fait « Je me trouve beau *en *chandail » qui m'est d'abord venu spontanément... puis j'ai hésité. Je me suis dit que « en » marchait peut-être mieux avec habit, costume, pyjama, ou enfin des vêtements qui ne couvrent pas juste une partie du corps, comme un chandail (ou pull, pour nos amis Français). 
J'ai eu tort de le penser...

Moi, c'est en rouge que j'aime ma gueule.


----------



## pointvirgule

Note régionale – Au Québec, on dit couramment : _ça me fait bien_ – même sens que _ça me va bien_.


----------



## Nicomon

Ben oui! Comment ça se fait que j'y pas pensé ? Ça me viendrait en effet plus spontanément.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je reviens à ce fil avec un petit souci. Mon problème est que si je dis qu'un vêtement me va bien, c'est ambigu parce qu'en anglais ça donne "looks good on me" ou "fits me well / is a good fit." Alors là, pour faire la distinction, je dois dire quelque chose comme « Je trouve que je parais bien en chandail. » Ai-je raison ?


----------



## Oddmania

J'ai eu beaucoup de mal à comprendre ce que tu voulais dire avant de lire le post #13 de Nicomon  Je te déconseille le verbe _paraitre_ ou même _sembler_, ce n'est pas naturel.

En y réfléchissant, en français on dit très souvent _Ça me va bien _sans faire la distinction, probablement parce que ce serait considéré comme prétentieux de dire _Je suis beau dans ce vêtement._ Si tu tiens vraiment à faire la distinction, tu peux dire _Ça/Il/Elle rend bien sur moi_ or _Je le porte bien, ce pull_ (ou _ce chandail_, au Canada).


----------



## Itisi

Ce vêtement me va = it fits
Ce vêtement me va bien = it suits me

On peut dire aussi : ce vêtement m'avantage (à cause de sa forme ou de sa couleur)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Oddmania. Je suppose que je suis un peu prétentieux, mais je n'y peux rien. Sweaters look good on me. Je n'irais peut-être pas à dire qu'ils me donnent un look d'enfer. Je n'ai plus mes vingt ans, après tout. Est-ce un peu plus modeste de dire qu'ils me donnent de la gueule ? Je vous enverrai une photo, mes amis, et vous pouvez décider. Je n'ai pas vu ton message, Itisi, avant de poster. Je trouve _avantager_ très approprié.


----------



## Trixie1

Hi Charlie P_
To fit well/ to be a good fit_ font référence à la coupe/taille/longueur du vêtement par rapport à la morphologie de la personne
qui le porte
to look good on me/you etc =>  l'allure générale


----------



## Charlie Parker

Alors, pourquoi pas « J'aime bien mon allure en chandail. » ce qui revient à la proposition de Nico (n°9) Je trouve qu'un chandail me donne fière allure.


----------



## Trixie1

_"Je n'irais peut-être pas à dire qu'ils me donnent un look d'enfer. _"

*  de l'allure*  peut-être?

Je crois que l'on tapait en même temps !


----------



## janpol

Certaines personnes trouvent le moyen de dire que tel ou tel vêtement les avantage sans passer pour prétentieuses, narcissiques : "j'aime le rouge, je déteste le vert"; ce n'est là qu'une manière de dire qu'elles se trouvent plus belles dans des vêtements rouges que dans des verts...


----------



## Charlie Parker

Voilà. J'aime des chandails.


----------



## Nicomon

Oddmania said:


> J'ai eu beaucoup de mal à comprendre ce que tu voulais dire avant de lire le post #13 de Nicomon  Je te déconseille le verbe _paraitre_ ou même _sembler_, ce n'est pas naturel.


  C'est au post no 9 que j'ai écrit « _parais_ _bien _», avec d'autres idées comme «_ me donne fière allure _».   
Je ne dirais pas « _sembler _» non plus, mais il me semble que « _je parais bien _» serait compris, non ?   _Bien paraître _ne se dit pas en France dans le sens de _paraître à son avantage_ ? 


> paraître à son avantage
> Bien paraître. Il paraîtra plus à son avantage avec ce veston.


  Pour moi,  _tu parais bien, en rouge = le rouge t'avantage / te va bien. _


----------



## Oddmania

Nicomon said:


> C'est au post no 9 que j'ai écrit « _parais_ _bien _», avec d'autres idées comme «_ me donne fière allure _».



Non, je parlais surtout du mot _chandail_. J'ai remonté le fil de bas en haut et j'ai lu dans ton post 13 que l'équivalent français était _pull _(ou _pull-over_). Du coup, combiné avec le verbe _paraitre _qui ne me parait (justement) pas naturel dans ce contexte là, j'ai réellement cru que _Je parais bien en chandail_ était une expression toute faite dont j'ignorais le sens (ça m'a tout de suite fait penser à quelque chose du style _Je suis vraiment dans de beaux draps_), d'où ma remarque.

Pour répondre à ta question, je ne serais pas enclin à dire _tu parais bien_ _en rouge_. Plutôt _tu as l'air beau/bien en rouge_, mais ce n'est peut-être qu'une question de goût.


----------



## Lucky19

Itisi said:


> Ce vêtement me va = it fits
> Ce vêtement me va bien = it suits me
> 
> On peut dire aussi : ce vêtement m'avantage (à cause de sa forme ou de sa couleur)



ou aussi : ce vêtement me met en valeur.



Oddmania said:


> Non, je parlais surtout du mot _chandail_. J'ai remonté le fil de bas en haut et j'ai lu dans ton post 13 que l'équivalent français était _pull _(ou _pull-over_). Du coup, combiné avec le verbe _paraitre _qui ne me parait (justement) pas naturel dans ce contexte là, j'ai réellement cru que _Je parais bien en chandail_ était une expression toute faite dont j'ignorais le sens (ça m'a tout de suite fait penser à quelque chose du style _Je suis vraiment dans de beaux draps_), d'où ma remarque.
> 
> Pour répondre à ta question, je ne serais pas enclin à dire *tu parais bien en rouge*. Plutôt _tu as l'air beau/bien en rouge_, mais ce n'est peut-être qu'une question de goût.



Je suis d'accord avec toi.

L'expression la plus courante est : Le rouge me va bien. (Ou pour quelqu'un qui aurait les yeux verts ; le vert te va bien, ça fait ressortir (ou ça met en valeur) tes yeux.)

Je pense ici qu'il ne faut pas chercher midi à 14h.

Parais bien en chandail ? Désolé, je ne connais pas. A la rigueur, je présente bien avec un costume. Tu présentes bien avec cet ensemble.


----------



## Oddmania

Lucky19 said:


> Parais bien en chandail ? Désolé, je ne connais pas. A la rigueur, je présente bien avec un costume. Tu présentes bien avec cet ensemble.



Mais après, c'est peut-être courant de tourner la phrase comme ça en français québecois. Dans la mesure où Charlie est canadien, ça lui sera toujours utile d'avoir du vocabulaire québecois.


----------



## Lucky19

Oddmania said:


> Mais après, c'est peut-être courant de tourner la phrase comme ça en français québecois. Dans la mesure où Charlie est canadien, ça lui sera toujours utile d'avoir du vocabulaire québecois.



C'est vrai ! Merci du rappel !


----------



## Nicomon

Oui, merci du rappel Oddmania.    

Je suis quand même étonnée de lire que _paraître bien/bien paraître = paraître à son avantage _ne soit pas compris en France. Dans ce sens du verbe, extrait du TLFI 





> *III. −* Être vu sous un certain aspect. *A. −* Sembler, avoir l'air. *1.* *Paraître (à qqn)* + attribut du suj.*a)* *Qqn paraît*._Paraître austère, désirable, joli, gai, grand; paraître indifférent, insensible; paraître à l'aise, au-dessus de tout soupçon_.



_Tu présentes bien_ ne me viendrait jamais spontanément.
_Tu_ _as l'air bien _voudrait dire pour moi_ tu as l'air confortable, dans ce chandail/pull.  
_Je ne dirais pas _tu as l'air beau,  _mais plutôt _t'es beau, en rouge.  Je ne dirais pas _non plus_ « tu parais beau ». _

Cela dit, tout le monde est d'accord pour _« le rouge te va bien / t'avantage / te donne de la gueule ou de l'allure / te met en valeur».  
_


----------



## Itisi

*Nicomon*, bien sûr qu'on comprend 'paraître à son avantage' en France, mais pas dans le contexte de porter un pull-over.  On dirait, par exemple, 'il paraît à son avantage dans ce rôle'.


----------



## Nicomon

J'en conclus - mais j'en suis toujours étonnée - que l'exemple d'Antidote que j'ai cité au post 27 n'aurait pas de sens en France.  

Et que vous ne diriez pas non plus :  _Charlie parait bien sur cette photo, avec son pull rouge. 
_Mais ici, c'est très courant.


----------



## Lucky19

Moi, je comprends cette phrase comme si Charlie était malade mais que ça ne se voit pas sur la photo. Le pull rouge serait alors hors sujet bien entendu. 
Il paraît bien, mais il ne va pas bien du tout en réalité.


----------



## Itisi

Oui, 'paraître' = 'sembler', ou 'se montrer sur scène'...


----------



## Nicomon

Moi, je pense que vous êtes de mauvaise foi.  

 Si je voulais dire  _Charlie a l'air bien portant_... je ne dirais pas : _Charlie parait bien sur cette photo, avec son chandail/pull rouge. 
_
 Cela dit, je veux bien admettre que cette expression courante est un calque.  Extrait de *Termium Plus* :  





> *paraître bien
> *
> Signifie « avoir l’air bien portant » : _Sa santé s’est améliorée; elle paraissait bien à la réunion la semaine dernière_. Au Canada, le sens de *paraître bien* a été fautivement emprunté à la locution anglaise to look well. On peut remplacer *paraître bien* par *paraître à son avantage*, *avoir belle apparence*, *avoir belle allure*.


 Les suggestions en gras ont déjà toutes été données, d'ailleurs.


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> Moi, je pense que vous êtes de mauvaise foi.


 Comme on est plusieurs; c'est une conspiration !


----------



## Lly4n4

Charlie Parker said:


> Voilà. J'aime des chandails.


Attention, plutôt :
_J'aime *les *chandails. J'aime porter des chandails, ils me mettent en valeur. _


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci pour la correction Lly4n4. J'ai d'abord écrit les, puis je l'ai changé en des. J'aurais dû me fier à mon instinct.


----------

